
Grandma’s on the Computer Screen - ksvs
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/27/us/27minicam.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss
======
satyajit
"And no one quite knows what it means to a generation of 2-year-olds to have
slightly pixelated versions of their grandparents as regular fixtures in their
lives." That's one inhuman side of technology ...

